# CPU-Kühler ohne Mainboard auszubauen ! Welcher ?



## eXtrem-Nvidia-User (7. März 2010)

*CPU-Kühler ohne Mainboard auszubauen ! Welcher ?*

Hallo an die PCHGX Community, 

ich wollt mich von meinem Boxed Kühler trennen, denn er leistet keine gute Kühlleistung. Welchen CPU-Kühler könntet Ihr mir empfehlen, wo man sein Mainboard nicht ausbauen muss oder Fummelarbeit verrichten muss. Ähnliche
Montage wie der Boxed-Kühler. 


Danke schon mal im vorraus ! 
ich hoffe auf Antworten !


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (7. März 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler ohne Mainboard auszubauen ! Welcher ?*

Wenn du uns Daten deines Systems postest, uns sagst, wie viel Geld du ausgeben willst und dein restliches Belüftungskonzept grob erklärst, können wir dir besser helfen.


----------



## eXtrem-Nvidia-User (7. März 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler ohne Mainboard auszubauen ! Welcher ?*

sysProfile: ID: 89200 - eXtrem-Nvidia-User
Preis max. von 30-40€


----------



## Ampeldruecker (7. März 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler ohne Mainboard auszubauen ! Welcher ?*

Scythe Grand Kama Cross oder Groß Clockner?! aber was ist denn so schlimm das MB auszubauen? Weil dann könntest du viel stärkere Kühler habe zB Megahalems, Brocken, H50 etc. 

PS: Überlegs dir


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (7. März 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler ohne Mainboard auszubauen ! Welcher ?*

Das Problem sind die Push-Pins... schwere Kühler halten nur bedingt (der Anpressdruck ist auch bescheiden) und sind mit diesen Mistdingern schwer zu montieren.
Die meisten Hersteller vertrauen deshalb eher auf Montagesysteme, die einen Ausbau des Mainboards erfordern.Ausser den beiden o.g. und dem AC Freezer 7 fällt mir spontan keiner ein, der mit Push-Pins montiert wird.
Überleg dir das evtl. noch mal, ob dir eine ordentliche Kühlung nicht etwas Zeit zum Umbau wert ist :


----------



## herethic (11. März 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler ohne Mainboard auszubauen ! Welcher ?*

Hast du keine CPU-Replacement Hole?


----------



## Ahab (12. März 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler ohne Mainboard auszubauen ! Welcher ?*



thrian schrieb:


> Hast du keine CPU-Replacement Hole?



Das haben nur die wenigsten Gehäuse...  

Ich könnte auch den Grand Kama Cross empfehlen. Die Montage ist auch gar nicht so schlimm. Und er kühlt gut. Für ein wenig OC ist auch noch Luft da.  Hab ihn bei einem Kumpel verbaut und wir sind beide hoch zufrieden.


----------



## FortunaGamer (12. März 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler ohne Mainboard auszubauen ! Welcher ?*

Wenn du gut Kühlen willst solltest du das Mainboard ausbauen und so viel Aufwand ist das bei Lian Li nun auch nicht. Einfach alle Kabel ab dann die Schrauben los und die hast das Mainboard in der Hand. Die Montage mit Push-Pins ist so was von grauenhaft, da schraube ich lieber ein wenig.


----------



## henmar (12. März 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler ohne Mainboard auszubauen ! Welcher ?*

wenn es unbedingt ohne backplate sein muss würde ich an deiner stelle zum groß glockner greifen:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Groß Clockner - AMD/Intel


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (12. März 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler ohne Mainboard auszubauen ! Welcher ?*

Wie wäre es mit einem Gehäuse dass im Mainboardtray ein Loch hat ? Oder ein Kühler mit Push-Pins.


----------



## True Monkey (12. März 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler ohne Mainboard auszubauen ! Welcher ?*

Hier .....Klick ...der hat push pins ist leise und hat eine recht gute Leistung 

Hier noch ein test dazu ...klack


----------



## herethic (12. März 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler ohne Mainboard auszubauen ! Welcher ?*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Hier .....Klick ...der hat push pins ist leise und hat eine recht gute Leistung
> 
> Hier noch ein test dazu ...klack


Da fällt mir ein...^^


----------



## funkyaiman (26. September 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler ohne Mainboard auszubauen ! Welcher ?*

kommst du von hinten ans mainboard ran?
sonst bau's halt nochmal aus, das beste in der preisklasse ist der mugen2, wenn du den noch irgendwo kriegst nimm ihn, leise und stark!


----------



## zcei (26. September 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler ohne Mainboard auszubauen ! Welcher ?*

Ist ja auch nicht so, dass der Thread schon ewig alt ist


----------

